

 Let's nominate Salman Khan to speak at TED - kn0thing
http://www.ted.com/nominate/speaker#KHAAAAAAAAAAAN

======
kn0thing
Based on the recent Khan Academy lovefest, I'm finally doing what I've only
talked about for a while -- actively campaigning for Salman Khan to speak at
TED.

The online form only took me a few minutes to fill out.

~~~
kn0thing
Just spoke with Chris Anderson at TED :) Well done, everyone. You certainly
got their attention.

------
wiks
Im totally for it. Let's do it.

